# wasps nest



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Think we've got a wasps nest under the roof in an ungettable at place. In the last couple of weeks we've had two huge wasps floating about. Hopefully they'll get killed off in the winter, but it's been very cold (we've had snow) and obviously some have survived.
How do I get rid of them if the winter doesn't finish them off?????????


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

Pesky / that is unfortunate. Wasps are nice, but not cuddly, I understand your problem. A problem is also, they will not die. No matter if you have snow. They live in these places and they survive. That is why they are still here.

What I do not understand though is the "ungettable" place. At least after what I read people have gone to the moon. I have seen and I have friends, Spanish, who have done the most amazing tricks on roofs balancing an air conditioner in one hand and a mobile phone in the other, in flip-flops!

A little bit of creative planning, a combo of ladders and pieces of wood to support them, optimism and a good drilling machine, a hose plus a can of killbill spray should, if I expess myself diplomatically, make them reconsider. Sorry I am far from Madrid otherwise my friend Gonzo n me could try, but I guess the travel costs are too high, (we only travel 1st class with lounges and things...).


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I would just spray and spray and spray wasp killer at it and if possible then try and get summat to poke the nest out with. Not to be done when the wasps are active tho, cos they're one of the few insects that seem to take revenge seriously!!! But if its in a really difficult place then.......

Of course the sensible advise would be to call an extermination company in!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> Of course the sensible advise would be to call an extermination company in!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


That´s what I´d do - let the professionals take care of it. By the time you´ve bought all the kit it would probably cost about the same, and you don´t risk getting stung!


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

If I can get to the nest I wait till dusk-when they go home-and spray furiously with spray adhesive.That seals the nest-and wasps can't eat their way out of a nest as bees can!
Works a treat!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

zilly said:


> If I can get to the nest I wait till dusk-when they go home-and spray furiously with spray adhesive.That seals the nest-and wasps can't eat their way out of a nest as bees can!
> Works a treat!


That is really getting them, isn't it??

Thanks for the replies everyone. 

The problem is that when I say it's ungettable at I mean you can't even see it. They must have a tinsy hole that climb in and out of, but I think it must be in the empty roof space, where in the UK you'd have your loft. But I don't have access to that space.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Ignore them! they will go away in the spring. If they are wasps they never use the nest more than one year,

Hepa


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

Hepa said:


> Ignore them! they will go away in the spring. If they are wasps they never use the nest more than one year,
> 
> Hepa


Very sensible! I have a friend who continually sprays wasps with anti-wasp spray-and then wonders why she is so often being stung by angry upset wasps!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Think we've got a wasps nest under the roof in an ungettable at place. In the last couple of weeks we've had *two huge wasps* floating about. Hopefully they'll get killed off in the winter, but it's been very cold (we've had snow) and obviously some have survived.
> How do I get rid of them if the winter doesn't finish them off?????????


Only two? Sounds like solitary wasps, rather than a swarm, in which case they aren't aggressive. They just live their solitary lives in cracks and holes and don't bother anybody. Did they have dangly bits hanging off the back, like the one in this picture?

Thread-waisted Wasp photo - lejun photos at pbase.com

Or they might be hornets?
The gentle giants of the wasp world | Olive Press Newspaper | News Spain


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Yes - big difference between Wasps and Hornets in my experience. 

At certain times in the year I used to share my cement mixer with Hornets - they used to collect cement instead of mud to go and build their nests with. They never bothered me nor I them but I did wonder if they ever woke up in the morning unable to get out as their nests had gone hard.

Wasps on the other hand I used to work on roofs quite a lot and I was always getting stung. Once, a Wasp flew out of the hollow tube of a television aerial and stung me right on the ear lobe. It was weird - I started itching all over immediately right down to my toes and my skin went all blotchy. I had to sit down on the roof for an hour before I could really move again. Turned out OK but was a bit scary especially for my mate who was starting to work out ways he could get an unconscious 15 stoner off the roof.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Only two? Sounds like solitary wasps, rather than a swarm, in which case they aren't aggressive. They just live their solitary lives in cracks and holes and don't bother anybody. Did they have dangly bits hanging off the back, like the one in this picture?
> 
> Thread-waisted Wasp photo - lejun photos at pbase.com
> 
> ...


More like this
Resultados de la Búsqueda de imágenes de Google de http://www.muenster.org/hornissenschutz/dr_billig/hornis_im_anflug.jpg
but very big.
There are only two inside our living quarters - goodness knows how many buzzing around under the roof!!
There was a lot of activity in a certain area in the summer.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> Yes - big difference between Wasps and Hornets in my experience.
> 
> At certain times in the year I used to share my cement mixer with Hornets - they used to collect cement instead of mud to go and build their nests with. They never bothered me nor I them but I did wonder if they ever woke up in the morning unable to get out as their nests had gone hard.
> 
> Wasps on the other hand I used to work on roofs quite a lot and I was always getting stung. Once, a Wasp flew out of the hollow tube of a television aerial and stung me right on the ear lobe. It was weird - I started itching all over immediately right down to my toes and my skin went all blotchy. I had to sit down on the roof for an hour before I could really move again. Turned out OK but was a bit scary especially for my mate who was starting to work out ways he could get an unconscious 15 stoner off the roof.


Ok, good to know about wasps and hornets.
I suppose your mate could have rolled you off the roof. Perhaps not!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Ignore them! they will go away in the spring. If they are wasps they never use the nest more than one year,
> 
> Hepa


Hope that's what happens Hepa!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Ok, good to know about wasps and hornets.
> I suppose your mate could have rolled you off the roof. Perhaps not!


Nah. Would have damaged the patio as I landed - he'd only finished tiling it the day before.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Hepa is correct, if they are wasps they will all die naturally leaving just a few to start a new nest. They never return to an old nest but that doesn't mean there isn't enough room where the current nest is. My advice is to wait until they have gone then block up the holw. If you block it up before they will find another way out.....


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

thrax said:


> Hepa is correct, if they are wasps they will all die naturally leaving just a few to start a new nest. They never return to an old nest but that doesn't mean there isn't enough room where the current nest is. My advice is to wait until they have gone then block up the holw. If you block it up before they will find another way out.....


The only problem with that is that the other way out might be into the house !


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

back on this thread again....I have a small wasps nest on the side of my kennels. I have to get rid of it as there are too many of them buzzing around the dogs and this is dangerous to both the dogs and us humans.

Exterminators aside, does anyone have any tips for removing the next? I have read the tip about 'gluing' it closed and also continuously spraying with wasp spray - any other suggestions? And what time of day is best?

Cheersears!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Try adhesive spray - the glue method - at night when there is less activity.



> Spray adhesive works remarkably well (better than some poisons) and is about the same price. The wasps may begin to come out but will get stuck to the nest and then each other clogging the exit hole. Spray plenty of it on the exit after they have stopped coming out for the returning wasps. Spray adhesive however does not work for bees which unlike wasps will eat the dead clogging the hole, wasps will not.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Quite a few of the fly sprays will also kill wasps. I use 'Yuki maton ' or ' jake mate ' they drop straight away. For a nest I use 'Rentokil waspnest destroyer foam ' with a can of the flyspray in the other hand to keep them off me ! :lol: 

If you've only got the fly spray then wait 'till they are all back in the evening & using a can in each hand spray the nest & around yourself. When they start dropping on to the floor , knock the nest off & stamp on it , & all the ones that have fallen out. Make sure the dogs are inside 1st.


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

This year has been particularly bad for wasps and their nests on my mountain, (can't speak for anywhere else but I believe it is like this all over our area). 

My son usually sprays the nest at dusk or dawn with a can of fly/wasp killer then runs like Linford Christie into the house, slamming the door shut and waits a while before going back for a second and third treatment. He then knocks down the nest and either stomps on it or picks it up, pops it into our chiminea and burns it. Job done.

For inaccessible places this isn't usually the way to go.

As suggested, you can get an extermination company in.

Or you can lay down poison for the wasps.

Using any empty container you can poke or drill holes through. Dust the bottom of the container with an ant- or roach-killing powder and insert meat skewers in an intersecting pattern to create a platform for the bait to sit on. Using canned cat or dog food, place a lump onto platform, and when a hungry wasp bites off more than he can carry, the weight will cause it to fall into the poison and the piece carried back to the nest will effectively kill the other wasps.

You could also make traps.
1. Cut the top quarter off a plastic soft drink bottle.
2. Invert the top and glue it back on so that the
narrowing opening faces down into the bottle.
3. Half fill the trap with a mixture of water, sugar
(1 tablespoon per 100mls) and a little detergent
(1 teaspoon).
4. The trap can be anchored with a wire loop.
Wasps will be attracted to the sugar and will land
on the surface of the water. The detergent breaks
the surface tension so the wasps sink and drown.

If you cannot be bothered with the inverted neck type you can simply punch holes in a sealed bottles side but be sure they are big enough for waspy to crawl through and hang it from a tree. 

Usually within 200 metres of the nest is best.

Happy exterminating.


----------



## grandad (May 17, 2011)

They dont like petrol sprayed around or in the nest but do not light but the fumes kill them but petrol at such a price who knows


----------



## MalagaDude (Jul 28, 2011)

JoCatalunya said:


> This year has been particularly bad for wasps and their nests on my mountain, (can't speak for anywhere else but I believe it is like this all over our area).
> 
> My son usually sprays the nest at dusk or dawn with a can of fly/wasp killer then runs like Linford Christie into the house, slamming the door shut and waits a while before going back for a second and third treatment. He then knocks down the nest and either stomps on it or picks it up, pops it into our chiminea and burns it. Job done.
> 
> ...


You made a good effort here.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Use a strong vacuum cleaner with nozzle attached (Dyson is good enough). Turn it on after you have pointed the nozzle into the wasps nest. Seconds later you can use spray wasp killer by spraying it down the neck of the vacuum cleaner.

You have now become the most feared killer in wasp-land.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

just to say, I got rid of them using simple wasp spray directed several times intermittently at the nest when it was almost dark. Next day they had gone so we got rid of the nest.

I did buy the spray glue but on getting it home I found the nozzle wasn't on the can!!! grrrr


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Agreeed simple wasp insect sprayed at nite, they all fall out, then destroy nest next day. Keep an eye on location of where nest was! As I've done the above & they try & return and make new nest in same location !!


----------

